# Ask me anything about tritypes!



## *Screams in 584* (Jun 14, 2021)

I'm extra interested in tritypes, so I've been studying it. I now know very many things about each type. So if you have any questions, feel free to ask me!


----------



## ImminentThunder (May 15, 2011)

When one has both:
a) a strong head type wing on their core type, and
b) a different head type for their head fix,

…which head type would you say generally takes more precedence?

(I have this dilemma as a 4w5 with a strong wing where I sometimes see a more positive, thrill-seeking but anxious 7w6/6w7 thing coming out, but I relate most strongly to both types 4 and 5, plus I’m sx-first which could explain it. This my primary qualm with tritype theory, though I’m interested).


----------



## Allostasis (Feb 2, 2021)

*Screams in 584* said:


> I'm extra interested in tritypes, so I've been studying it. I now know very many things about each type. So if you have any questions, feel free to ask me!


how to distinguish 583 from 853?


----------



## Laweqw (Jun 11, 2021)

*Screams in 584* said:


> I'm extra interested in tritypes, so I've been studying it. I now know very many things about each type. So if you have any questions, feel free to ask me!


What is the difference between 514 and 541?


----------



## *Screams in 584* (Jun 14, 2021)

ImminentThunder said:


> When one has both:
> a) a strong head type wing on their core type, and
> b) a different head type for their head fix,
> 
> ...


You said you most strongly relate to 4 and 5, so I think that if you feel that it is stronger than the fix, then that is more likely to be your tritype. You said "sometimes" when describing your 7 fix, but it seems that you are leaning towards the 5. I know some people who have similar situations, and I always think that whichever one is stronger is the one taht is the true type. If you feel that you identify with both 7 and 5, then maybe put an x instead of the head type? Some people do that with MBTI types.


----------



## *Screams in 584* (Jun 14, 2021)

Allostasis said:


> how to distinguish 583 from 853?


I think that one thing that changes is introvert vs extrovert. While 5s are generally more reserved, 8s are outgoing. Another thing that changes is that I imagine 85xs putting opinions before reasoning. It can show up in different ways: 852s with speaking up for what they believe in, 854s just wanting to express themselves, or even 853s when they achieve their goals. When they all do these things, their talking style and thinking style is to desire something and build off of that desire. They don't often look for a reason someone said what they said. Unlike the 583s, who ask _Why do I want this?_, the 853 asks _How can I get this?_. That is one of the main differences. 

The 583, on the other hand, puts reasoning before their strong opinions. Instead of looking for how to achieve something, like the 853, they will look for something reasonable to achieve. They follow their head instead of their gut, unlike the 853. They also opponents wrong instead of themselves right.


----------



## 558663 (Aug 9, 2020)

What are the differences between 538 and 358, as well as 528 and 538?


----------



## Rainbowrama (May 30, 2018)

Can 458s be Enfp?


----------



## *Screams in 584* (Jun 14, 2021)

Laweqw said:


> What i





Laweqw said:


> What is the difference between 514 and 541?


Some differences I see: Where they are drawn, basic desires.

*Where they are drawn:* Like most 5xxs, 514s and 541s are both drawn to different realities instead of the current ones. But there is a difference of what realities they are drawn to. 541s are more likely to prefer a reality that is not part of this world at all, one where they can express who they are, due to their 2nd fix. 514s, on the other hand, due to their 2nd fix, are more oriented towards perfecting this world into what they want it to be. They like to imagine different sides of perspective or how doing one thing could lead to another, and prefer to connect the lines.

*Basic desires:* They also have different basic desires. 514s want to be the very best they can be, and be good at everything. They want to contribute to society and often feel guilty when they have the chance to do something but they don't use it. 514s want to make society less "basic" by adding their ideas to it. Instead of 514s, who want to be the absolute best they can be, 514s admit they aren't perfect, and want to become better, just like the 514. However, that is not their base desire. Their base desire is to share their ideas with the world. They want to be useful by being different.


----------



## deafcrossfitter (Nov 30, 2019)

What's the difference between sp 3 and sx 8?


----------



## Karkino (May 25, 2017)

@*Screams in 584* 

Hey fellow tritype fan!

Great to see someone who's passionate about tritypes!


----------



## BroNerd (Nov 27, 2010)

Which tritype do you think best describes an ENTP who would choose becoming a CPA for a living?


----------



## Starlight_Lucy (May 30, 2021)

How to differentiate between 964 vs 694 vs 496?
Do you know about a good definition of the sx 6 that doesn't involve being counterphobic?


----------



## Wax Diamond (Apr 9, 2020)

*Screams in 584* said:


> I think that one thing that changes is introvert vs extrovert. While 5s are generally more reserved, 8s are outgoing. Another thing that changes is that I imagine 85xs putting opinions before reasoning. It can show up in different ways: 852s with speaking up for what they believe in, 854s just wanting to express themselves, or even 853s when they achieve their goals. When they all do these things, their talking style and thinking style is to desire something and build off of that desire. They don't often look for a reason someone said what they said. Unlike the 583s, who ask _Why do I want this?_, the 853 asks _How can I get this?_. That is one of the main differences.
> 
> The 583, on the other hand, puts reasoning before their strong opinions. Instead of looking for how to achieve something, like the 853, they will look for something reasonable to achieve. They follow their head instead of their gut, unlike the 853. They also opponents wrong instead of themselves right.


Due to this "mise en bouche" could you know if I am really 825 ? How would you do to know my tritype if I have a doubt, a difference between 825 and 852 ? 
Maybe I just mess up with integration towards 2 and regression towards 5 ? 

How about if I consider my 7 wing in the wrong way, maybe 7 is part of my tritype instead of 5... 
How to be sure about this famous tritype ?


----------



## Rihanna (Nov 30, 2020)

Have you found a correlation between tri-type and musical preference? Supposedly I am a 1w9, 135 or 153 to the best of my guess. In terms of growth as an individual what would you recommend?

thx


----------



## Varyafiriel (Sep 5, 2012)

I think I am a 5w4 so/sp and my tritype is 514. The problem according to my Heart-type is, that I identify more with the core-fears of type 3 than with the core-fears of type 4, but I absolutely can‘t see myself as the 135 tritype. The can‘t relate to the descriptions at all. It‘s different with the 145 tritype. It‘s the perfect description of myself. My question is: do the core-fears only matter according to the core-type or are they important for every of the three types in the tritype?


----------



## Wax Diamond (Apr 9, 2020)

Well so many questions and expectations, maybe you can propose to tritype people on a "webminar" and start a schedule @screamsin584 ?
It would be interesting to organize a zoom session for example...


----------



## OswaldS (Dec 7, 2020)

Allostasis said:


> how to distinguish 583 from 853?


On average, 8 is more conscientious and less neurotic than 5. Both 8 and 5 are very low agreeableness e.g. they might appear aloof and uncaring to unfamiliar people. 853 are more organised, self-disciplined, confident and assertive than 583. 583 are definitely more procrastinating and probably more untidy. 853 also tend to show less visible mood swings.


----------



## Allostasis (Feb 2, 2021)

OswaldS said:


> On average, 8 is more conscientious and less neurotic than 5. Both 8 and 5 are very low agreeableness e.g. they might appear aloof and uncaring to unfamiliar people. 853 are more organised, self-disciplined, confident and assertive than 583. 583 are definitely more procrastinating and probably more untidy. 853 also tend to show less visible mood swings.


This comparison seems biased, I don't see any positive property/advantage that 583 has over 853.


----------



## OswaldS (Dec 7, 2020)

Allostasis said:


> This comparison seems biased, I don't see any positive property/advantage that 583 has over 853.


I didn't mention any property/advantage that 583 has over 853, perhaps you are mistaken?


----------



## Allostasis (Feb 2, 2021)

OswaldS said:


> I didn't mention any property/advantage that 583 has over 853


This is exactly the problem. Neither tritype is supposed to be strictly superior to the other.


----------



## Nesi (May 9, 2021)

*Screams in 584* said:


> So if you have any questions, feel free to ask me!


Difference between 548 and 584?


----------



## OswaldS (Dec 7, 2020)

Allostasis said:


> This is exactly the problem.











8 is the direction of integration of 5. In theory, 5 should strive to behave more like 8, but not the other way around. Psychological research also demonstrates that on average 8 have lower neuroticism and higher conscientiousness than 5. If you read more about personality psychology, you would find that higher conscientiousness leads to more material success. Lower neuroticism means less possibility of paranoid and antisocial personality disorder.









I don't want to hurt you self-esteem but psychological research does indicate that high neuroticism leads to many unfavorable consequences...


----------



## Allostasis (Feb 2, 2021)

OswaldS said:


> View attachment 880975
> 
> 8 is the direction of integration of 5. In theory, 5 should strive to behave more like 8, but not the other way around. Psychological research also demonstrates that on average 8 have lower neuroticism and higher conscientiousness than 5. If you read more about personality psychology, you would find that higher conscientiousness leads to more material success. Lower neuroticism means less possibility of paranoid and antisocial personality disorder.
> View attachment 880976
> ...


I don't see why my self-esteem should be hurt, since If this is how things are, then I am simply 853.
I don't have high neuroticism or issues with self-esteem/discipline/organization/etc.

Be as it may, I am not convinced yet that you can translate tritype into the Big 5 factors without losing any valuable properties along the way.
They are very different models after all.


----------



## My Book Is A Bread (May 24, 2021)

How do you figure out your own tri-type, and do you think it is worth the average person's time to do so?


----------



## moresthepoint (Jun 20, 2021)

I'm having difficulty with the tritypes questions, especially when you have to choose between two preferences that are about totally unrelated things. I just came across this question:


I look for creative ways to express myself and what I know.
I challenge ideas that have no rational proof to back them up.

I'm supposed to choose the one I "most" agree with. Problem is both these statements describe me EXACTLY and have nothing to do with each other, so it's not a matter of preference. I challenge ideas that have no proof because I want people to be more rational by understanding facts, and in a different area of my life I express my knowledge in creative ways (eg. by writing stories and websites). I do both these things. I like doing both. I can't choose.

I know it's asking me "head or heart" but I can't answer.


----------



## *Screams in 584* (Jun 14, 2021)

acrea said:


> What are the differences between 538 and 358, as well as 528 and 538?


_Note: Sorry for the delay._

1. (538 vs 358): A 5xx spends most of their time their time thinking while a 3xx spends most of their time working for something is one thing I've noticed. I think that the 538 wouldn't be as happy to have a goal, and would just let it come to them naturally (All though once they get one, they word incredibly hard), while the 358 (especially ones that are 3w4s) would need a goal to be happy, or else they would be bored and feel worthless. I also think that the 358 would be more organized than the 538.

2. 538s are very engaged in their own ideas and how to get them. 528s are more interested in other people. Both of them are unafraid to do these things, and are usually confident. But while the 538s want to have their unique ideas come true, the 528 would rather know people and how to help them. They are more emotional and less reserved. Along with that, they are usually entertained by sharing their ideas, while the 538 prefers to keep them a secret,


----------



## *Screams in 584* (Jun 14, 2021)

Rainbowrama said:


> Can 458s be Enfp?


Yes, they can. There is no connection between tritype and MBTI type.


----------



## deafcrossfitter (Nov 30, 2019)

OswaldS said:


> I didn't mention any property/advantage that 583 has over 853, perhaps you are mistaken?


No, it comes off this way in typing. 583 sounds like a slob but 853 sound like they have organization skills and their shit together...


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

*Screams in 584* said:


> I'm extra interested in tritypes, so I've been studying it. I now know very many things about each type. So if you have any questions, feel free to ask me!


Welcome fellow Scholar!


----------



## Allostasis (Feb 2, 2021)

*Screams in 584* said:


> I think that one thing that changes is introvert vs extrovert. While 5s are generally more reserved, 8s are outgoing. Another thing that changes is that I imagine 85xs putting opinions before reasoning. It can show up in different ways: 852s with speaking up for what they believe in, 854s just wanting to express themselves, or even 853s when they achieve their goals. When they all do these things, their talking style and thinking style is to desire something and build off of that desire. They don't often look for a reason someone said what they said. Unlike the 583s, who ask _Why do I want this?_, the 853 asks _How can I get this?_. That is one of the main differences.
> 
> The 583, on the other hand, puts reasoning before their strong opinions. Instead of looking for how to achieve something, like the 853, they will look for something reasonable to achieve. They follow their head instead of their gut, unlike the 853. They also opponents wrong instead of themselves right.


I revised a bit this topic and arrived at the following objections : 

Each core seemingly represents a subset of desires and fears that describes a distinct energy management strategy.
None of them are evidently built on top of pure intellectual curiosity and rational reasoning.
Withdrawal and preservation of energy isn't inherently more "logical/rational" than engagement.

Knowledge/intelligence can't be underestimated in terms of how much power and control they give, something that 8's can very much incorporate into their arsenal (if they are capable enough).

Therefore, neither 5 nor 8 are exclusive in/prefer more "reasoning" strictly speaking, even though 5 resides within a "Head" triad formally. 

Just as with other typologies, it is more about priorities/ways of reasoning and handling things rather than the ability to reason in general or attitude towards it.

I guess in order to distinguish 853 from 583 we can check the following things :
1. how they operate during crisis (disintegration)
2. trends that emerge with growth or "very healthy" states (integration)
3. "avarice" vs "lust" as the main vector of their energy.

Strength of opinions, ability to control emotions, intelligence, job, salary, favorite color, etc don't seem to be reliable predictors of the core and resemble the same superficial approach employed with other typologies.


----------



## deafcrossfitter (Nov 30, 2019)

Hi theeeere not sure if I'm an ENTP or INTP but my enneagram type might be a healthy five or unhealthy eight, pls help lol.


----------



## Allostasis (Feb 2, 2021)

deafcrossfitter said:


> Hi theeeere not sure if I'm an ENTP or INTP but my enneagram type might be a healthy five or unhealthy eight, pls help lol.


For starters, are you healthy or unhealthy and what makes you think so?


----------



## deafcrossfitter (Nov 30, 2019)

Allostasis said:


> For starters, are you healthy or unhealthy and what makes you think so?


Will PM you so I don't bother the thread lol.


----------



## y88suho8 (Jun 25, 2021)

Can you elaborate on the 748, 874, 487 etc tritype?


----------



## Something Awfuln't (Nov 22, 2021)

*Screams in 584* said:


> I'm extra interested in tritypes, so I've been studying it. I now know very many things about each type. So if you have any questions, feel free to ask me!


I'm pretty sure I'm a 583 (3w4), but just for curiosity I ask what are the differences of this tritype and 584 (4w3).


----------



## deafcrossfitter (Nov 30, 2019)

Can you elaborate on 863 versus 683?

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

deafcrossfitter said:


> Can you elaborate on 863 versus 683?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk











The 27 Tritype/Archetype Descriptions


Okay, people, it's the day you've all been waiting for. Or it would have been the day you've been waiting for if you had known to wait for it. This is a thread for descriptions for each of the 27 archetypes/tritypes. It's a slap-dash compilation of tritype information collected from the...




www.personalitycafe.com


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

y88suho8 said:


> Can you elaborate on the 748, 874, 487 etc tritype?











The 27 Tritype/Archetype Descriptions


378 – The Mover & Shaker Archetype The 837 is the slick, expansive, powerhouse, 'can do' person that sees the big picture but avoids feelings, seeing them as speed bumps that get in the way of manifesting and making things happen. *Most assertive tritype-378, 873, 783 378,837,738 If you are...




www.personalitycafe.com


----------



## mia-me (Feb 5, 2021)

Has anyone noticed that in core enneagram theory, the levels of health make each type relatable to anyone? Also, lines of integration and disintegration are full of poop since they're just social engineering nonsense of how people 'should be' within a subjectively preferred society.


----------

